# Drenching?



## HoosierShadow

I would like your opinions on drenching. Is it considered cheating? My husband thinks so, but I think if a goat starts to look rough/not drinking much water, that drenching them with electrolytes is just maintenance to maintain the goats appearance.
But I really want opinions.

My kids have a 50% that we've struggled with the sunken look <boer/kiko>. She wasn't drinking water at a show Saturday and looked really sunken in 

We're considering trying to find some Essentials Keep n' On, but thought about drenching her with goat electrolytes the night before the show, morning of, and before she shows. I don't want to drench her if it's looked down on, and instead we'll just look for Essentials Keep n' On. I think there might be a chance that a show supply person in a neighboring county might have some.

She's not a show stopping doe or anything, but we want her to look good for my little girl


----------



## ksalvagno

Why not see if she will just drink the electrolytes out of a bucket. It will help hide the different "flavor" of the water if you aren't bringing your own water.


----------



## HoosierShadow

ksalvagno said:


> Why not see if she will just drink the electrolytes out of a bucket. It will help hide the different "flavor" of the water if you aren't bringing your own water.


Thanks. We did bring our own water, and the others were drinking, but she's just finicky. She is like that at home too, but she looked much worse at the show


----------



## ksalvagno

You can drench her but it is going to take one heck of a lot to get her not looking sunken in. What about bringing a small salt or mineral block. That may encourage drinking.


----------



## thegoatgirl

I would:
Throw a *little* bit of salt down her throat, and then leave her for ten mins without water-I tried that with my doe, Brea, and it works!!!! When the ten mins is up, give her a bucket of PLAIN water. If she doesn't drink it, drench 'er, both with plain water and Gator Aide.

Good luck!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^The salt trick is a good one, I have also salted a handful of grain and gave it to them, even though they drink right after the grain, it made them drink more. Or salted sunflower seeds.
Or if nobody was around, and nothing I did to make my doe drink worked, I would tube them quite a bit of electrolytes. And drench if people were around.


----------



## llazykllamas

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> ^^The salt trick is a good one, I have also salted a handful of grain and gave it to them, even though they drink right after the grain, it made them drink more. Or salted sunflower seeds.
> Or if nobody was around, and nothing I did to make my doe drink worked, I would tube them quite a bit of electrolytes. And drench if people were around.[/QUOTE
> 
> to Little-bits....Just by saying "if nobody was around..." you are admitting that it is not the right thing to do! Why would you recommend to someone who is new to showing to cheat?


----------



## llazykllamas

HoosierShadow said:


> I would like your opinions on drenching. Is it considered cheating? My husband thinks so, but I think if a goat starts to look rough/not drinking much water, that drenching them with electrolytes is just maintenance to maintain the goats appearance.
> But I really want opinions.
> 
> My kids have a 50% that we've struggled with the sunken look <boer/kiko>. She wasn't drinking water at a show Saturday and looked really sunken in
> 
> We're considering trying to find some Essentials Keep n' On, but thought about drenching her with goat electrolytes the night before the show, morning of, and before she shows. I don't want to drench her if it's looked down on, and instead we'll just look for Essentials Keep n' On. I think there might be a chance that a show supply person in a neighboring county might have some.
> 
> She's not a show stopping doe or anything, but we want her to look good for my little girl


Along with bringing water from home if possible. Also, consider using the same buckets as you do at home. Electrolytes in the water can help, but, start using them a week or so at home as well so they are used to the taste. You can also use coke/pepsi/etc in their water. Most shows frown upon drenching/tubing animals - especially 4-h/FFA shows where children are involved. You could try soaking some beet pulp in water and feeding that. But, feeding extra's (water, beet pult, whatever) just before showing is at best only going to fill out the stomach not add size/mass. As always - don't try new stuff AT the show, try it at home first to see if it will work with your animals.

A goat at a show for one day is not going to dehydrate by not drinking for the one day. The shows I worry about more are when they are there for several days. Then sometimes they will go without drinking for 2-3 days and when they are good and thirsty will guzzle an entire pail of water. Then frequently, they will end up scouring because of the different water.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Everyone! I think we may try the salt trick and see if that gets her drinking more. I don't have a salt block I can take with us, would some table salt be okay?

We use their buckets from home & take gallons of water from home as well. I am going to start adding Gatorade to their water 24/7 now. But I may try to go get goat electrolytes from TSC if I can get over there.

We don't want to drench her to make her look big/bulky, just wanting to keep her looking filled out in the hips. She really did look rough at the show, and at home she doesn't look that rough. 
Not trying to alter her appearance, or cheat or anything like that  Just trying to maintain her appearance.

I'm too afraid to buy anything like beet pulp, because she is a super picky eater. She basically won't eat anything in her grain other than some rice bran oil & probios that we add every evening. I bought Purina Depth Charge per recommendation to help give that filled look, and she would pick through her feed. I tried to push it for about 2 weeks mixing a little in her feed, and finally gave up on that lol
The kids have a show Fri, Mon and Wed. It will be very hot on Mon and Wed.
They are talking upper 80s/low 90s, and humidity is always a factor.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

llazykllamas said:


> Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^The salt trick is a good one, I have also salted a handful of grain and gave it to them, even though they drink right after the grain, it made them drink more. Or salted sunflower seeds.
> Or if nobody was around, and nothing I did to make my doe drink worked, I would tube them quite a bit of electrolytes. And drench if people were around.[/QUOTE
> 
> to Little-bits....Just by saying "if nobody was around..." you are admitting that it is not the right thing to do! Why would you recommend to someone who is new to showing to cheat?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, haha, it does sound that way doesn't it. No it's not cheating, but everyone looks at you like it is, and I refuse to take a goat in the ring when it's sunken in and dehydrated. But tubing is the last resort, if drenching does not work.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dani-1995

No I don't consider drenching cheating. All your doing.is supplying your goat with electrolyltes their body naturally produces but in times of stress are suppressed. I see nothing wrong with it. 

Now, I do have an.issue with giving anything that is banned or potentially dangerous to the animals well being or should it be slaughtered, the carcass quality and safety


----------



## llazykllamas

Be sure to read/understand ALL show rules posted by the show.

This quote is taken (cut and pasted) directly out of our county fair premium book: 
No muzzling, drenching, or icing. Violators will be dismissed and premiums withheld.

This from our State Fair Rules: 
No artificial filling of animals will be allowed at any time on State Fair Park grounds


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks, I will check the fair book again, but didn't notice any rules. 
The kids have a show tomorrow. The show isn't until 6pm, but we'll probably get there about 1:30-2pm so we can try to get a spot in the shade and get situated. So I worry about her looking rough by show time  We may try to drench her before we leave, and a little before the show. I'll try to keep an eye on her and see if she's drinking & if not, then give her a little salt and see if that gets her interested.
We'll start her on Gatorade again today.


----------

